# Selective breeding of cherry shrimp?



## leo1234 (Dec 2, 2009)

A.M. Aquatics said:


> I noticed that there are a lot of serious shrimp keepers. Well, since I have no work durin summer, that's my time for herping (fidning and recording reptiles and amphibians) and making my aquariums awesome. Right now, I have a 10 gallon RCS tank with 3 female shrimps. They are all doing fine, all have saddles, and are all molting and eating regularly. This summer, I want to do some selective breeding. I will soon get my second (larger set) of shrimp, and I will try to pick out the most attractive males and femlaes from my lfs. I know the whole idea of selective breeding, but I just want some advice for selective breeding to develop attractive color mutations and to genetically enhance the red color. I'd also like to know what interesting genetic strains you have developed out of the normal cherry shrimp. Pics would make this topic all the better. Thanks in advance.


I say if you want to selectivly breed cherry's start with good quality stock, instead of buying from your lfs get some from the sns. Unless you just want to kill time and just try to get the reddest of the red yourself than that it will take some time. 

Overall it's not hard, just keep on taking out the one's that are not to your liking, and keep on doing it for a few gen's and you should have some nice cherry's in awhile. Just my opinion.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think you should go for it! Yes it will take more time than just buying expensive shrimp, but I was thinking of doing the same thing. Mostly because eventually I want to graduate to fancier shrimp, but first I really want to get the care and husbandry of the hardier guys first. Kind of looking forward to the first hand experience studying the genetics, it's one thing to read up on how it all works and another to see first hand results.


----------



## Jorge_Burrito (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks up some basic breeding information for improving a certain genetic trait and follow these guidelines (whether its plants, fish, or shrimp it is all similar approach). It is harder with shrimp, as it is more difficult to keep track of what shrimp came from what generation and to selectively mate them. The bottom line is you have to cull often and without remorse. At some point make sure to bring is some new genetic material.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, maybe startingiwht a better stock is a much better idea. I just clicked on the ad above me for the shrimp lab, and they have some very nice shrimp for not too expensive. How is thier fauna?


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

I found out that the average price for fire reds is about$7.00. I also emailed my lfs to see how much they were. I might end up getting a small group of crystal reds. Theshrimpfarm.com has some nice shrimp for good prices, and so does the shrimp lab, but do you know of any other relaiable places?


----------



## leo1234 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jimko has some nice fire reds for cheap. Here's a the link. The others are also good places to buy for shrimp too. But never bought from the shrimpfarm. Nikki has some nice shrimps from the shrimplab. I would Recommend any of the sponser's here and the regular member 's here they all have nice shrimp's. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/132633-fire-red-cherries.html


----------

